# The Haunted Report Blog - Check it Out



## iamlegend (Feb 21, 2006)

Hey All,
Time for me to give back to Haunted House Scene. Doing so I have started the first independent Haunted House Blog called the The Haunted Report. It's the first in the industry to be independent (no ads from vendors) and to have posts almost everyday along with RSS, and you can leave comments on anything you want. Check out our new feature we started this week.....

That's right we have a new feature on the Haunted Report. We are doing something that has never been done before in the industry. We are having a Pro Haunter and a Home Haunter Blog their experiences for one whole year. Tune in each week as we get to see what it's like in both world's. What struggles they face and what challenges they will overcome....

Today, Mr. Nighmarez, our Pro Haunter posted his first entry. And damn if he isn't keeping himself busy running a Spirit Halloween Store, his haunt in Memphis and taking on haunting Ruby Falls cave in a nearby town. Check it out here and feel free to subscribe to the Blog using RSS a s well...

http://www.hauntedreport.com


----------

